
Is it ok if I share “exclusive” news on my blog? - koonk
Hi,<p>I am looking to start a new blog in a niche. In my niche, information is scattered across multiple sources.<p>I am a member of many closed communities and VIP on some important forums.<p>Would it be ok, if I share the information that I collect from these sources on my blog after giving due credits or can it result in be getting banned from those communities?<p>As the information is scattered, a small blog might help people looking to read in my niche.<p>I am told that a lot of good bloggers frequent HN, would really appreciate their take on this.<p>TIA
======
unimpressive
>Would it be ok, if I share the information that I collect from these sources
on my blog after giving due credits or can it result in be getting banned from
those communities?

We couldn't tell you. That depends entirely on the rules, norms and
expectations of those communities.

------
DrScump
Aren't they "closed communities" for a _reason?_

